# breeding 2x or 1x?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

a friend is giving me a reg 75% boer doe, brought up from Montana, free. (cant take care of her anymore) I know she kidded late Dec, but her kid froze (-40 brrr). so...I was wondering if I could breed her again safely.
he's also giving me a two yr old boer buck, who's massive.

she's a 2001 doe...so she's fairly old, but i think she can handle it. I'll want to put a little more bulk on her and do up her hooves again, along with a worming. but she looks and acts healthy. 
what do you guys think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you mean breed her this summer? I wouldnt seen an issue with it


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I think it will be fine. Just make sure she has a good weight on her.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah i was thinking May or June.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

how many months apart will you breed your does? 

once or twice a year?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I breed once a year -- because of time, money, milking, and showing


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

For me it depends on how many and if the doe can bounce back ok. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we breed 1x a year.....we have slipped and bred 2x ...I do not like doing that...but it happened  
congrats on the new goaties...can't wait for pics..... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, i'll get those pictures...

btw, what age do goats usually start losing teeth? this girl is 8 and doesnt have many left, one sticks out from her lip :doh: and it looks really goofy.

the boer buck hasnt gotten here yet, were bringing him soon though. I havent been up close and actually felt him, but he's looking pretty big...the other buck he gave us (gene-master) is not as big, but dwarfs thor. hes a sweety...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I was seaching the website of a Nigerian breeder awhile back...she breeds her does back again 2-3 months after kidding. This is a respected breeder, but, she does it with most of her herd. Now, I don't recommend that...but...on a more limited basis I think it would be OK. Do Boers breed year round?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah the boers breed year-round

i wanted to breed them again (just this year), 4 months after they kid. so cloudy (new) i would think mayish. i wont breed starburst, still trying to find a home for her; nobody wants an old doe with CAE though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yeah, i'll get those pictures...
> 
> btw, what age do goats usually start losing teeth? this girl is 8 and doesnt have many left, one sticks out from her lip :doh: and it looks really goofy.
> 
> the boer buck hasnt gotten here yet, were bringing him soon though. I havent been up close and actually felt him, but he's looking pretty big...the other buck he gave us (gene-master) is not as big, but dwarfs thor. hes a sweety...


cool can't wait... :wink:

I had a 10 year old doe that had all her teeth...she was sold at that age....and is now 14 years and still has all of them...so I do not know...? I guess it all depends on how they were cared for ...and kept healthy...or she may of had them knocked out...with the one that is sticking out funny is it ...loose or solid?

genemaster...isn't that a percenter....three-eighths Kiko and five-eighths Boer ?

The big guy....... is he FB boer or ?


----------

